# 2000 Yamaha Grizzly 600 Starter Problems



## buttplate (Oct 5, 2012)

It was working just fine and last weekend I pushed the starter button and heard only a clicking from under the rear fender. I went to Auto Zone where they tested my battery and said it was dead. It was about four years old, so no suprise. $115   for a new battery and off I went.

I changed the battery. The clicking was much louder but still did not start.  

1.I jumped the relay under the fender and it would not turn. 
2.I put power to the bolt on the front of the starter with it on the 4 wheeler and it would not turn.
3. I replaced the old starter with a new one and the new one would not turn.
4.I put power to the starter and ground to the starter housing and the old starter spins like it should.



Anyone got any ideas? 

Could the bendix be bad?

How hard is it to take out?

I am to deep now to give up so any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 5, 2012)

Motor locked up?


----------



## chadf (Oct 5, 2012)

Could be the starter clutch.........if your has one.
Safety switch not engaged ?


----------



## buttplate (Oct 5, 2012)

*???*

1. Motor not locked up. Will start with cord if you are man enough!!

2. Safety switch is ok because it does not even click when it is not in N.

3. I don't know if it has a starter clutch or not. I haven't researched that far yet.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 5, 2012)

When you were bypassing the starter relay did you have the negative jumper cable attached to the starter case and positive to the starter positive? You may have a bad ground.

There is no bendix, you have a starter clutch under the LH side cover.


----------



## chadf (Oct 5, 2012)

Does it click/turn over with brakes on handle bars pulled in ?



It will crank/run with the pull cord ?


----------



## buttplate (Oct 5, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> When you were bypassing the starter relay did you have the negative jumper cable attached to the starter case and positive to the starter positive? You may have a bad ground.
> 
> There is no bendix, you have a starter clutch under the LH side cover.





What would it do if the starter clutch is bad?

The starter was on the motor when I tried to turn it with the battery cable. It should have grounded through the motor. The ground cable was on the battery.


----------



## buttplate (Oct 5, 2012)

chadf said:


> Does it click/turn over with brakes on handle bars pulled in ?
> 
> 
> 
> It will crank/run with the pull cord ?



It clicks, will not turn over with the leavers pulled in.

It will crank and run with the cord.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 5, 2012)

buttplate said:


> What would it do if the starter clutch is bad?
> 
> The starter was on the motor when I tried to turn it with the battery cable. It should have grounded through the motor. The ground cable was on the battery.



Try hooking your jumper up the way I said-directly to the starter with both cables.

If the starter clutch was bad the starter would spin but wouldn't turn the motor. The only way you would get the clicking sound you describe is if the gears on the starter side of the clutch were jammed.


----------



## chadf (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds like a bad connection at the battery.......
Maybe a bad solenoid, doesnt sound like starter clutch.


----------



## chadf (Oct 6, 2012)

Get a test light and check for power, start at the battery. Your chasing an electrical issue.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 10, 2012)

I know you jumped the coil but it could still be bad. My grizzly 660 did that ended up being the coil under the seat.


----------

